# CPC and RHIT looking for coding work



## sbziggy3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a passion for coding however it is difficult to get started in the field without at least 2 years of hands on experience. I've been a certified coder through the AAPC for 10 years. I obtained an Associate of Applied Sciences degree in Health Information Technology in March 2012. I obtained my credentials as a Registered Health Information Technician through AHIMA in August 2012. I have over 30 years of medical billing experience. I do have work experience coding OB/GYN and cancer cases. I am looking for a job where I can mentor.


----------

